# new paddler



## berly1969 (Sep 1, 2008)

hello ladies! so nice to get going with kayaking finally. have white water rafted for years but got bored and let it go for some time now. went on my first inflatable "duckie" kayak yesterday and need some advise... anyone used the pivot self bailing river runner or dragonfly xc single kayak? i want an inflatable, safe (relatively), manueverable, short (?) single inflatable. Can anyone please give me some much needed advise before i buy the wrong thing? my husband just got the bandit I, not used it yet but seems to come recommended, it's 9'7" long---seems a little long for me--5'5" in height. Thank you for any sound advise! Kimberly


----------



## apurcell (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out the Aire Force. Its a great IK and handles alot like a hard boat.


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

for an inflatable kayak thats about the only size they come in. and it works just fine.


----------

